# Berlin fully switch off its analogue TV service and transfer completely to digital.



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

Berlin becomes the first city in the world to fully switch off its analogue TV service and transfer completely to digital transmission this month

Complete Press Release
at http://www.dolby.com
or http://www.dolby.com/press/wb_pr_03...essrelease.html


----------

